# WHOSCAR Temporary Track



## theroad87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Temporary track (under construction) we're putting up for a race on 11/21.
Table: 6' x 20' sawhorses & 2x4 crossbeams with 2" foam sheets on top
Track: Tomy AFX, 4-lanes, 72' average lap.



















Entire table & track as pictured only took about an hour to set up by 3 of us from my Ultimate Racer layout.
Barriers, additional aprons (1/4" foam poster board), and driver stations to be added.
(The canopy over the one end will be gone soon too.)

For test purposes, we put in some terminal sections with wall warts and AFX controllers.
Those will be replaced by an 18V, 10amp power supply, multiple power taps and post style driver stations wired for brakes.
Lap counter will be TrakMate with a dead strip (the yellow zone on main straight).
Within a few laps we had the dead spots sorted out and all four lanes operational.

The track is not anchored, just resting on the foam, which is also not anchored (though we may tape it). 
All the track locking tabs have been cut off to make for smoother joints.
The track holds together real well just from the friction of the rails & plastic.
We raced another 6-lane temporary track 2 yrs ago in a garage and had only one or two connection issues from drivers or marshalls bumping the "table" & moving things.

Track is FAST but will still require a good handling car for best laps.
Races will be
Fray-style T-jets
Life-Like M chassis with Lexan bodies
Super G+ Indy/F1 cars
All our racing classes allow only slip on tires.

I'll post some more pics near and on race day.

See you at the races!
Mike

BTW, the gray-painted track pieces are layout conversion pieces from my home track, which is painted (Krylon Fusion Satin Pewter Gray spray paint).


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
I really like this track...

Did you take it down already?...

John
.


----------



## theroad87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, took it down about a week later. Got so busy race day I didn't take any more pics. I think some others did so I'll see if I can get copies & post some. (I'll see them at a MaxTrax race this Saturday so will check then.) I'll post a JPG of the Ultimate Racer layout too when I get a chance.

I've since bought more track from one of the MHOSA guys in Colorado. Next "big track" race might be 6x24 or 6x28 in May or September. Like the "6x" form factor for keeping everything in manageable distance for visibility, marshaling. We like to keep the layouts spread out a bit too vs wall-to-wall track. Better "flow", more (reasonable) turn variations, etc.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

theroad87 said:


> Yes, took it down about a week later. Got so busy race day I didn't take any more pics. I think some others did so I'll see if I can get copies & post some. (I'll see them at a MaxTrax race this Saturday so will check then.) I'll post a JPG of the Ultimate Racer layout too when I get a chance.
> 
> I've since bought more track from one of the MHOSA guys in Colorado. Next "big track" race might be 6x24 or 6x28 in May or September. Like the "6x" form factor for keeping everything in manageable distance for visibility, marshaling. We like to keep the layouts spread out a bit too vs wall-to-wall track. Better "flow", more (reasonable) turn variations, etc.
> 
> ...


what did you use for the "Off-Road" looking "Sand" sections ????

Bubba :wave:


----------



## theroad87 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Painted sections*

Hi Bubba, the gray-painted track pieces are layout conversion pieces from my home track, which is spray painted in Krylon Fusion Satin Pewter Gray. It's a light gray ... much more like concrete than asphalt (as at Dover?).
I used them in this track b/c needed the pieces to complete the track. I put them where they are for driver-visibility reasons.
- Mark the 'apex' of the turn at the end of the long straight.
- Make the 'wiggles' more visible (though cars were almost flat out through them).
- As a kind of 'braking zone' on the back straight.

On my home track (_Pocket Rocket Speedway_), dark cars are much more visible than on black track, and most light cars still very visible too (except gray or light blue). If you've raced on a MaxTrax, TKO, or Bowman track, very similar in that regard. 

The Fusion comes in several colors that might work if you are looking for an "off road" look. Check them out here, www krylon com/products/fusion-for-plastic/ I almost went with the Satin River Rock but decided the Satin Pewter Gray was closer to what I was looking for. (Actually wish they had a somewhat medium-light gray.)

Currently I'm repainting the aprons & curbs on my track, and some infield finishing; hope to be done this weekend. (Track was built in 2005 - "finish work" has taken a back seat once it was operational.) I'll post some pics in the near future.

Mike


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thanks for all the info, Mike...

Please take lots of photos for the next layout...

And some race reports, too...

Really looking forward to it...

John
.


----------



## theroad87 (Jun 25, 2014)

*UR30 track layout*

UR layout for Nov'15 temporary track race. Mostly 15/18 and 9/12 turns with some increasing 9/12 - 12/15 - 15/18 sequences in the infield and right end esses. (Sorry for poor pic resolution.)








Mike


----------

